# RIP Syd Barret



## evenflow1121 (Jul 11, 2006)

Founder of Pink Floyd, died today at the age of 60.


----------



## Carol (Jul 11, 2006)

:asian: :asian: :asian:

A creative, and disturbed mind...finally at peace.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 11, 2006)

Assist. Admin Note:


Thread moved to Hall of Remembrance.
-KenpoTess
MT. Assist. Admin

:asian:


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 11, 2006)

:asian: .


----------



## Lisa (Jul 11, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## elder999 (Jul 11, 2006)

_Shine on, you crazy diamond._:asian:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 11, 2006)

"let me tell you a song about a girl that I knew. She didn't like my songs and it made me feel blue. She said a big band is far better than you..."


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 11, 2006)

Remember when you were young, you shone like the sun. 
Shine on you crazy diamond. 
Now there's a look in your eyes, like black holes in the sky. 
Shine on you crazy diamond. 
You were caught on the cross fire of childhood and stardom, 
blown on the steel breeze. 
Come on you target for faraway laughter, come on you stranger, 
you legend, you martyr, and shine! 

You reached for the secret too soon, you cried for the moon. 
Shine on you crazy diamond. 
Threatened by shadows at night, and exposed in the light. 
Shine on you crazy diamond. 
Well you wore out your welcome with random precision, 
rode on the steel breeze. 
Come on you raver, you seer of visions, come on you painter, 
you piper, you prisoner, and shine!


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 11, 2006)

REMINDER:  Please turn off your signatures on remembrance threads as a sign of respect for the deceased.  Thank you.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 11, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 11, 2006)

elder999 said:
			
		

> _Shine on, you crazy diamond._:asian:


 
Amen.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 11, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Rick Wade (Jul 11, 2006)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 13, 2006)

:asian:


----------

